# Why not Ibuprofen and Clomid?



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi
Somebody on here mentioned that you can take Clomid with other medication, but not Iburprofen.  I take Ibuprofen for AF pains and headaches.  
I know Ibuprofen can cause problems in early pregnancy, but is it not alright to take it when there is no chance of me being preggers?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I get bangers of headaches and Ibuprofen seems to be the only thing that helps without making me want to throw up    I also alternate it 2 hourly with Ponstan when I get severe AF pains.


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Misty i think it due to the fact it is an anti-inflamatory drug which could effect your follicles


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi
I  think it alsomay be to do with drying up CM. Non-Steroid Anti-Infalmmotorie Drugs (NSAIDs) can dry CM apparently.
The problem is that I found the 3 day headaches only subsided with a nurofen   paracetamol just didn't tougch it....

PoD


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, TK.  I'll nip to the chemist tomorrow.

Best to be on the safe side


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's not just with clomid that you shouldn't take ibuprofen.......you should avoid it when ttc (whether naturally or on any fertility drugs) and when pregnant.

Paracetamol is ok though.....

Take care
Natasha


----------

